# North Carolina racing Saturday Jan 9th



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

MASCAR is racing in North Carolina next Saturday, Jan 9th. Joey Cassiba is hosting in Youngsville, on his 12' Tomy track, class is C4 bonded super stock round robin and the main class, Super Stock. This is the second of four NC races this year, and we sure would like to see these races supported by all NC racers. Spare cars and controllers are available, if you would like to have a go, and are equipment challenged come anyway. Track pix and directions, race info: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/joey.html

Friday night practice from 8pm, call Joey if interested. Track opens at 8am Saturday, with tech at 10:30am.


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

MASCAR trekked to the second of four North Carolina races this season, Joey Cassiba's 4'x12' Tomy in Youngsville, the venue. The Super Stock race was sort of a throw back race, as the guys broke out their Storms and T2's, for a straight up shootout. The B Main, was a tussle between Cliff, Rick and Tom the whole way, with Dylan running well for his young age. In the end the three oldsters were separated by only 7 laps after 20 minutes of racing, Tom taking it with 301, and Rick and Cliff together at 294. The A Main started even closer as Ray and Joey were up by 1 over Shawn, and 2 on Jeff, but they were on the gutters. The second segment saw Shawn up on Ray by 2, Jeff back 6, and Joey started having problems. Jeff turned it on and tied Shawn after three segments at 241, Ray and Joey having issues and were no longer in the battle. The fourth segment saw Jeff put Shawn on the trailer, thanks to the power of the Blue lane, to win by 7. Full heavy duty pictorial race report:

http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/1-9-16.html



Next round is T-Jets having the classes first visit to Shawn's track in Suffolk, Virginia...Saturday, Jan 30th. 

Track pix and directions: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/shawn.html


----------

